# Buying Beads...do I need to re-season my humidor?



## _LURK_ (Aug 26, 2013)

Tomorrow is payday and with what little money I have left after bills, I'm going for some heartfelt beads (debating between their 70% and 65% beads...most likely in their medium tubes). My question is will I need to remove the cigars from my humidor and re-season it with the beads? Or once I get them in the mail, can I just toss them in already? 

Thanks in advance for any help received!


----------



## dgold21 (Jul 7, 2007)

Unless your humidor has been completely dried out, no you will not have to re-season...the beads will adjust the RH% to the appropriate level over time. Just toss them in and remove whatever you have been using for humidity.


----------



## _LURK_ (Aug 26, 2013)

dgold21 said:


> Unless your humidor has been completely dried out, no you will not have to re-season...the beads will adjust the RH% to the appropriate level over time. Just toss them in and remove whatever you have been using for humidity.


Right on!

Thank you very much for your response Dave!


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Go for the 65%.
If you are at 70% toss them with very little or no charge and they will pull it down to 65%


----------



## boro62 (Jan 21, 2013)

i dont think your going to need to re-season, just swap humidification devices and you should b good to go. just keep an eye on the rh level for a few days after the switch


----------



## _LURK_ (Aug 26, 2013)

boro62 said:


> i dont think your going to need to re-season, just swap humidification devices and you should b good to go. just keep an eye on the rh level for a few days after the switch


Thanks Boris!



JustinThyme said:


> Go for the 65%.
> If you are at 70% toss them with very little or no charge and they will pull it down to 65%


Right now, my humidor is sitting around 65-68%, at least that's what my analog hygro is telling me (my digital one is on the way). I was looking at aiming for the 65% small puck. That should still keep me around the same range, right?


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Beads are pretty spot on. I stay between 64%-66%. Damn near dont even need a hygro. I just like to look at it and know when its time to spritz the beads with DW.
Make sure you order up a boveda calibration kit and calibrate what ever hygro you are going to use. Analog hygros for the most part are pure junk. The only one on the market that is accurate is the Adorini hair hygrometer. Its every bit as accurate as a digital in the cigar storage range anyhow, more accurate than some digitals but its not a cheap item either. Cost more than every digital I have seen on the market.


----------



## _LURK_ (Aug 26, 2013)

JustinThyme said:


> Beads are pretty spot on. I stay between 64%-66%. Damn near dont even need a hygro. I just like to look at it and know when its time to spritz the beads with DW.
> Make sure you order up a boveda calibration kit and calibrate what ever hygro you are going to use.


That sounds awesome. I'll look into that boveda kit. The hygro I actually went with was the Caliber IV that was highly recommended in another thread on the puff (OP in that thread had trouble with his Xikar hygro not calibrating properly).

Thanks for the help!


----------



## ShotgunLuckey (Jul 19, 2013)

you'll love your beads.....just stick them in and relax, no need to reseason


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

When I upgraded my tupperdor from gel crystals (70%) to 65% beads, I just took out the crystals, and put the beads in, uncharged. It took a few days for the humidity to settle to around 65%, as the beads and sticks slowly released their excess humidity. The humidity has been very stable since.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

I just got beads myself for my humi (arrived on the 28th). I think you'll really like them!

My humi is a three drawer job and I had a 5% difference in humidification levels from top to bottom (74/75 up top - 69/70 on the bottom). I bought 1/2lb of 70% beads. Initially I placed the beads in the top two drawers and left the "sponge" on the bottom. Within hours the top shelf dropped to 72 and the bottom rose to 71. Incredible lol!!

Anyway, I took out the sponge the next day and replaced it with some beads as well. The humi has been running the exact same way since (72 up top and 71 on the bottom). I am really stoked and still have beads left over. 

As for maintenance... I don't know? It hasn't been that long so I don't know how often I'll have to "spritz" them. I only hope that they are more gradual than my sponges were. When they lost humidity - they lost humidity fast, which meant that going on vacation always saw my humi over humidified before i left lol. 

Let us know what you think!!


----------



## The invisible man (Dec 18, 2012)

JustinThyme said:


> Go for the 65%.
> If you are at 70% toss them with very little or no charge and they will pull it down to 65%


I bought the 70% beads when I first started, like your saying I barley need to get them wet and it keeps me at 65%.If I over wet them then I'm stuck at 70 until they dry


----------



## _LURK_ (Aug 26, 2013)

ShotgunLuckey said:


> you'll love your beads.....just stick them in and relax, no need to reseason


Sweet! Can't wait to get them in. Should be here by the 4th of thsi month =)



mrnuke said:


> When I upgraded my tupperdor from gel crystals (70%) to 65% beads, I just took out the crystals, and put the beads in, uncharged. It took a few days for the humidity to settle to around 65%, as the beads and sticks slowly released their excess humidity. The humidity has been very stable since.


Great to hear! Thanks!



earcutter said:


> I just got beads myself for my humi (arrived on the 28th). I think you'll really like them!
> 
> My humi is a three drawer job and I had a 5% difference in humidification levels from top to bottom (74/75 up top - 69/70 on the bottom). I bought 1/2lb of 70% beads. Initially I placed the beads in the top two drawers and left the "sponge" on the bottom. Within hours the top shelf dropped to 72 and the bottom rose to 71. Incredible lol!!
> 
> ...


That is awesome. I'll definitely report back when I get it in and it makes itself at home in my humidor. But as far as I can tell, I'll have the same sentiments you guys have about them =)



The invisible man said:


> I bought the 70% beads when I first started, like your saying I barley need to get them wet and it keeps me at 65%.If I over wet them then I'm stuck at 70 until they dry


Nice!


----------



## AndrewNYC (Jun 28, 2012)

Speaking of beads ... what's a preferred method of charging beads?

I would charge pucks by placing them face down in a 1/4" DW for a 5 seconds, but now I use a misting bottle with DW and give then a light spritz every so often. I'll see how that works in the winter.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

AndrewNYC said:


> Speaking of beads ... what's a preferred method of charging beads?
> 
> I would charge pucks by placing them face down in a 1/4" DW for a 5 seconds, but now I use a misting bottle with DW and give then a light spritz every so often. I'll see how that works in the winter.


AndrewNYC - I haven't any experience, but from all the readings I did before buying mine, I understand dumping them in water is "detrimental." I may have read it wrong but I think excess water bogs em down somehow. Well, that's what I heard anyway. I am going to spritz until I hear otherwise... Though soaking would be way easier.


----------



## AndrewNYC (Jun 28, 2012)

earcutter said:


> AndrewNYC - I haven't any experience, but from all the readings I did before buying mine, I understand dumping them in water is "detrimental." I may have read it wrong but I think excess water bogs em down somehow. Well, that's what I heard anyway. I am going to spritz until I hear otherwise... Though soaking would be way easier.


Yes ... it seems the beads IN water lose the ability to absorb humidity. Something about the weak bond between chemical X and Y ... I could google it ... too lazy.

Spritz seems to work for now ...


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

AndrewNYC said:


> Yes ... it seems the beads IN water lose the ability to absorb humidity. Something about the weak bond between chemical X and Y ... I could google it ... too lazy.


It washes away the salt that, when moistened with water, regulates humidity. Wash the salts, you end up with a bunch of wet pebbles.


----------



## _LURK_ (Aug 26, 2013)

Yep, I've read on multiple forums that spritzing is the way to go. Doesn't damage the beads as "dumping" would and doesn't over-hydrate the beads, allowing them to work properly to manage the RH. 

Hoping my beads get shipped soon. Really can't wait to get them. 

On another topic, thought I'd just ask it here since the thread is still getting attention, I just got my Caliber IV digital hygro in. Excited to use it. Unfortunately, I forgot to order the boveda calibration kit with it (thought I did, didn't see it in the package, looked on the receipt and my online account that I didn't add it in). Anyways, I would like to get to using it, but first things first...calibration and no, I won't be doing the salt test. Should I hold out on the calibrating until I get the calibration kit? It's been said these are calibrated from the factory, should I just throw it in the humidor already? Can I take it to a b&m, ask to leave it in their humidor for a few hours during work tomorrow to match their humidor RH, and then take it home at the end of the day and start using it? Or what would you guys suggest?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Beads are more accurate than nearly any but the most $$$ hygros. Just toss your hygro in a zipper bag with a bead tube to check. Let it sit for about 30hrs.

Spritzing works well, but just be careful not to overdo it.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

_LURK_ said:


> Yep, I've read on multiple forums that spritzing is the way to go. Doesn't damage the beads as "dumping" would and doesn't over-hydrate the beads, allowing them to work properly to manage the RH.
> 
> Hoping my beads get shipped soon. Really can't wait to get them.
> 
> On another topic, thought I'd just ask it here since the thread is still getting attention, I just got my Caliber IV digital hygro in. Excited to use it. Unfortunately, I forgot to order the boveda calibration kit with it (thought I did, didn't see it in the package, looked on the receipt and my online account that I didn't add it in). Anyways, I would like to get to using it, but first things first...calibration and no, I won't be doing the salt test. Should I hold out on the calibrating until I get the calibration kit? It's been said these are calibrated from the factory, should I just throw it in the humidor already? Can I take it to a b&m, ask to leave it in their humidor for a few hours during work tomorrow to match their humidor RH, and then take it home at the end of the day and start using it? Or what would you guys suggest?


I must be out of the loop. What's wrong with the salt test?

Short of a good answer to why you don't wish to do the salt test, I haven't much to offer lol.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

earcutter said:


> I must be out of the loop. What's wrong with the salt test?
> 
> Short of a good answer to why you don't wish to do the salt test, I haven't much to offer lol.


1) Salt test is easy to screw up. Too much/too little water.
2) When you calibrate at a much higher level than you're storing, you're way outside the +/- margin of error range of the hygrometer. Rather than the typical +/- 3% that most digitals spec, when calibrated at 75%, stored at 65%, you could actually be off +/-6%. It's preferable to calibrate right at the desired point of use.
3) Since beads are more accurate than the typical hygrometer, it just makes sense to calibrate to beads.


----------



## abcritt (Jul 20, 2013)

Just order beads the other day for my new Waxing Moon Humi that should be here on friday. I overbought beads and plan on storing all of them in the humi in order to help it "bounce back" faster after opening the lid of the humi. My question is: Does a spritzer of water, out of a water bottle, work for the cylindrical tubes of beads? I get the impression that most of you guys have large amounts of beads in sacks or bags. I am worried about being able to get a spray nozzle into the medium size cylinders. Any ideas?


----------



## Isonj (Apr 12, 2013)

abcritt said:


> Just order beads the other day for my new Waxing Moon Humi that should be here on friday. I overbought beads and plan on storing all of them in the humi in order to help it "bounce back" faster after opening the lid of the humi. My question is: Does a spritzer of water, out of a water bottle, work for the cylindrical tubes of beads? I get the impression that most of you guys have large amounts of beads in sacks or bags. I am worried about being able to get a spray nozzle into the medium size cylinders. Any ideas?


I have 2 of the large cylinders sitting on my top shelves in the wineador. I do use the spray bottle to wet them when needed. I lay them on a towel and roll them as I spray. Wipe them down and put them back in.


----------



## abcritt (Jul 20, 2013)

Isonj said:


> I have 2 of the large cylinders sitting on my top shelves in the wineador. I do use the spray bottle to wet them when needed. I lay them on a towel and roll them as I spray. Wipe them down and put them back in.


So you can spray the cylinder itself and water will get to the beads? I was under the impression that you had to pop the cap off and spray down onto the beads directly.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

It's best to remove the cap from one end and then do the other. On a medium tube I find that three spritzes per end to be just about perfect. I also like to tap the tube to settle the beads before opening the cap.


----------



## Isonj (Apr 12, 2013)

abcritt said:


> So you can spray the cylinder itself and water will get to the beads? I was under the impression that you had to pop the cap off and spray down onto the beads directly.


Yes, however it will be hard to see how much if you are going for the 75% clear rule. I only lightly spray them since I have another 1.5 lbs sitting at the bottom.


----------



## _LURK_ (Aug 26, 2013)

earcutter said:


> I must be out of the loop. What's wrong with the salt test?
> 
> Short of a good answer to why you don't wish to do the salt test, I haven't much to offer lol.


Apparently, the science behind not doing the salt test with a digital hygro is because the salt can and will somehow mess with the electronics of the hygro.



Herf N Turf said:


> 1) Salt test is easy to screw up. Too much/too little water.
> 2) When you calibrate at a much higher level than you're storing, you're way outside the +/- margin of error range of the hygrometer. Rather than the typical +/- 3% that most digitals spec, when calibrated at 75%, stored at 65%, you could actually be off +/-6%. It's preferable to calibrate right at the desired point of use.
> 3) Since beads are more accurate than the typical hygrometer, it just makes sense to calibrate to beads.


Looks like I'll just wait till my 65% heartfelts come in then =). I did email them to see if they add a boveda calibration kit to my order since it hasn't shipped yet, but if not, no biggie. I like your #2 and #3 reasons.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> 1) Salt test is easy to screw up. Too much/too little water.
> 2) When you calibrate at a much higher level than you're storing, you're way outside the +/- margin of error range of the hygrometer. Rather than the typical +/- 3% that most digitals spec, when calibrated at 75%, stored at 65%, you could actually be off +/-6%. It's preferable to calibrate right at the desired point of use.
> 3) Since beads are more accurate than the typical hygrometer, it just makes sense to calibrate to beads.


I didn't know that... thanks. I think lol. Now I am wondering how off my hygrometer's are lol.

All said and done - the needles on mine, and the digital reading on mine are all sitting at about a constant 72. I have 70% beads, so maybe my hygrometer is off a bit, but I am not going to worry about it until they spike up or down.

Or should I be worried lol??


----------



## welborn (Aug 18, 2013)

earcutter said:


> I didn't know that... thanks. I think lol. Now I am wondering how off my hygrometer's are lol.
> 
> All said and done - the needles on mine, and the digital reading on mine are all sitting at about a constant 72. I have 70% beads, so maybe my hygrometer is off a bit, but I am not going to worry about it until they spike up or down.
> 
> Or should I be worried lol??


Ditch it and go digital I wouldn't fight that analog battle again unless they stop making batteries. It's more stylish but ughh the frustrations!


----------

